# Gripes, Rants and Raves



## Latestarter (Nov 19, 2015)

A little ticked off right now and nowhere else to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, so y'all get to enjoy.  How many of you have seen the new dodge ram commercials tied in with the upcoming release of the hunger games? Do any of you get Pl$$ED off when they say in the ad that they "salute the men and women of the hunger games"? 

I mean REALLY!? They salute fictional characters from a BOOK?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Every time I see that commercial it makes my hair stand on end and I want to reach out and CHOKE them!

How about saluting the potential buyers of their product? The people who they are marketing, like the hard working Americans who keep this country alive and running (despite the best efforts of a corrupt govt to bankrupt us) ... Or the men and women who are away from their loved ones overseas supporting and defending the American people who are working so hard? I wouldn't buy a ram truck right now if they cut the (already ridiculous) price in half! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Have already gone to dodge site and sent complaint.  GGGGGRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Nov 19, 2015)

That is so annoying, I haven't seen the commercial, why would you "salute" the PAYED characters to a MAYBE future movie


----------



## Baymule (Nov 19, 2015)

That's so stupid. Haven't seen it.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 19, 2015)

Not running in my part of the country.  Maybe its running in CO because... well.. who knows?


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 20, 2015)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Not running in my part of the country.  Maybe its running in CO because... well.. who knows?


 
Thank you for a good laugh this morning.


----------

